# Huawei phones and Google



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

https://uk.yahoo.com/finance/news/g...shape-global-smartphone-market-065436310.html

Not sure how this will play out but has put me off looking at Huawei as my next phone.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I saw this on the news that the Chinese Government are using Huawei tech to "spy" in the USA and the UK. How true it is, I have no idea, but given that Apple phones are made in China should we also worry about those?

I understood that Google banned Huawei in response to Trumps bill that prevented US companies dealing with certain Chinese companies unless they have a licence. Is this Trumps paranoia (again) or a real threat? Answers on a postcode please...


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

To be honest the Chinese spying on my phone aspect doesn't really bother me. The fact I'd have a phone with no access to Google Play store or Google maps would be a reason for me to avoid.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

apple phones have Always been well known for "phoning home" with info on the user/users gps locations/use of phone etc so no shock there that Other brands do it as well. Google tracks you as well as mining all the data they can, and people are Supposed to get upset that "a china company does it just like the rest".

Cost of a phone from Huawei against a "google phone" or "crapple idiot phone" and loss of profit for google/crapple may have something to do with it and trumps barking mad and loves generating paranoia


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

Going to be interesting. Will the ban also apply to phones manufactured by Huawei, or just Huawei branded ones? If the latter, why, and if the former then that is potentially a significant blow to the global economy - Huawei are the second larger manufacturer of mobile devices after all.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm loving my P30 Pro, to be honest i'd much rather the Chinese Government were spying on me than Mrs May with her snooper charter. Google is always listening anyway, as are Apple.

I wouldn't be surprised if this is a move from Google influenced by likes of Samsung; Huawei are selling much better phones at lower prices than their competitors and they are a massive threat.

Samsung seems to be in a bit of mess, first phones that blow up and now a foldable phone that doesn't fold. 

If the worse comes to the worse, i'm sure someone will come up with a flash or fix on XDA Dev to allow Google Store and Apps on Huawei phones.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bring back the good old red phone boxes.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Bring back the good old red phone boxes.


isnt there an "app" for that,, finding phone boxes......


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

The Google pixel3a looks like a well priced handset that does everything you actually need, in the real world.

Apropos Huawei, if i was bothered that much about my phone being "snooped"( as apposed to general Google data mining ), then in this country i would be more concerned about the NSA / GCHQ alliance, which can quite easily connect into any stream of personal comms, if i became some sort of "person of interest".


----------



## techtim (Apr 2, 2010)

Shiny said:


> I'm loving my P30 Pro, to be honest i'd much rather the Chinese Government were spying on me than Mrs May with her snooper charter. Google is always listening anyway, as are Apple.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if this is a move from Google influenced by likes of Samsung; Huawei are selling much better phones at lower prices than their competitors and they are a massive threat.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing. Huawei have come a long way in the last few years and it does make you wonder id it's just paranoia from the big US manufacturers that they might actually be better than them. The American Government havn't really got a great track record with competition, they tend to either squash them or blow them up


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

techtim said:


> ... it does make you wonder id it's just paranoia from the big US manufacturers that they might actually be better than them. The American Government havn't really got a great track record with competition, they tend to either squash them or blow them up


My lad has the latest Google Pixel and with the pre-installed Google Camera app, the pictures are superb and it is amazing how much the app enhances the camera. But that said, my P30 Pro camera blows his away and that's on the Huawei built-in software. I know the cameras in phones have limitations, but the camera is one of the main features of a smart phone these days; people don't even really care about the quality of the phone calls etc, as long as it takes a decent picture and it can be uploaded to social media.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Shiny said:


> I'm loving my P30 Pro, to be honest i'd much rather the Chinese Government were spying on me than Mrs May with her snooper charter. Google is always listening anyway, as are Apple.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if this is a move from Google influenced by likes of Samsung; Huawei are selling much better phones at lower prices than their competitors and they are a massive threat.
> 
> ...


Are you not concerned about security if you don't get future updates and restricted access to youtube, and the google play store? How would you get new apps if you cannot access the store?

Just asking as my new P30lite arrives tomorrow and I'm in two minds about sending it straight back to Vodaphone who firstly convinced me to stay with them with a good deal and then they give me a phone where they must have know this was going to happen? Not sure what to do??


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

This ban will only "possibly" affect phones not on sale yet, all current phones you can buy will get the same as they always have for updates security and software etc., what worries me more is the fact that this is just another ploy by a very unpredictable president as you can level the same accusation at Apple phones as they are always listening
Don't believe me just say to a dormant phone "Hey Siri" or on Android to a Samsung,,, "Hey Google" it is quite unnerving if you are not used to it but they are4 always,,, always listening

I have had my Huawei for about a year and it is hands down the best phone I ever had, I went back to android from Apple and don't regret it, what I do regret is my next replacement being used as a political ploy.


----------



## techtim (Apr 2, 2010)

Huawei have said all current phones are OK and will receive all the relevant security updates

Where the fun stops tho, is there will not be any new versions of Android released to current handsets without a resolution.

I'm about a year In with my P20 and the missus has the P20 Pro. They are both fantastic phones. I came from HTC and I thought they were great, but the P20 is miles better. 

The thing is, it's not just Huawei affected. Loads of their suppliers are American owned or run for the processors, graphics chips ect, they will all suffer huge losses as well as they won't be allowed to supply anything to them

I can only hope a suitable resolution will come about

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

techtim said:


> Huawei have said all current phones are OK and will receive all the relevant security updates
> 
> Where the fun stops tho, is there will not be any new versions of Android released to current handsets without a resolution.
> 
> ...


I guess I'm in limbo a bit, Technically my contract was changed last week where I got my Huawei p30lite however I haven't got it yet and therefore haven't registered it so would I get all the security updates etc?

My big concern is that down the line if youtube or the apps store etc aren't updated or supported where does that leave me?


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Apparently there is a dedicated Chinese app store that's huge. So get learning Mandarin or something all you Huawei owners.
Must admit though. I'm due to upgrade and the P30 Pro was a contender because of the awesome camera. Not so much now though. 

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## techtim (Apr 2, 2010)

tmitch45 said:


> I guess I'm in limbo a bit, Technically my contract was changed last week where I got my Huawei p30lite however I haven't got it yet and therefore haven't registered it so would I get all the security updates etc?
> 
> My big concern is that down the line if youtube or the apps store etc aren't updated or supported where does that leave me?


Both Google and Huawei have said all current handsets and stock are unnafected, so I would assume its only going to affect new release models.

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

There's a fairly good report on Techradar https://www.techradar.com/news/googles-huawei-android-restrictions-heres-what-it-means-for-you

If it stays as it is, pretty much all Huawei phones will get is security updates, so no Google app updates or Android updates such as Q.

The original article in this thread does say though "unless they have a specific licence to do so."

I'm hoping this may be a bit of news hysteria and a licence to trade would put things back to normal. I'm guessing though that the Trump administration will want their security concerns resolved before granting a licence?

I'm a bit hacked off having only just had the sexy P30 Pro land in my sweaty palms, Trump had no consideration for me in yet another knee jerk reaction!

Was about to order the Watch 2 Classic but I'll have to put that on hold and see how it pans out.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

tmitch45 said:


> I guess I'm in limbo a bit, Technically my contract was changed last week where I got my Huawei p30lite however I haven't got it yet and therefore haven't registered it so would I get all the security updates etc?
> 
> My big concern is that down the line if youtube or the apps store etc aren't updated or supported where does that leave me?


You'll be just fine it only affects future phones and it is all just trade war rhetoric to be honest, even the usually very cautious News at Ten acknowledged that last night too, I think it will all magically blow over in a few months,,,


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

90 days to sort it out https://news.sky.com/story/huawei-gets-temporary-licence-amid-us-blacklist-row-11725056

Now then...Do I still order a Watch 2 Classic


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Shiny said:


> 90 days to sort it out https://news.sky.com/story/huawei-gets-temporary-licence-amid-us-blacklist-row-11725056
> 
> Now then...Do I still order a Watch 2 Classic


I pondered over the huawei watch but have picked up the fossil explorist gen 3 watch as its on offer at argos for 100 quid, first impressions is that it's a good watch and if I ever move back to Samsung phones then it will work seamlessly with them too

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------

